# Football Season is here!



## xXxPriestessxXx (Aug 27, 2009)

Whether you like college or professional football doesn't really matter. All that matters is my favorite time of year is here again.  I love being able to turn on the tv on a Saturday or Sunday and actually have something interesting to watch. Myself, I am a college football nut but I watch the NFL also. Anyone else excited?


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 27, 2009)

WooHOOO!!!!

Go BIG BLUE!!!!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Aug 27, 2009)

Which big blue are we referring to?  Although my allegiances lie with the Crimson Tide.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 27, 2009)

Finally!

I have Seahawks season tickets this year and a brand new T.J. Houshmandzadeh jersey that I debuted at last Saturday's preseason game. Last year's 4-12 record will be soon forgotten when we get back to our rightful position on top of the NFC West this season!

Oh, and I'm also a Washington Huskies fan. At least we can't do worse than last year's 0-12.


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 27, 2009)

Fuck that stick'n'ball shit. When football season arrives, it just means my stock car racing season is almost over!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Aug 27, 2009)

I like the Seahawks myself even though they were better with Shawn Alexander.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2009)

Go Longhorns!


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 27, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Which big blue are we referring to?  Although my allegiances lie with the Crimson Tide.


There is only one...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Aug 27, 2009)

Michigan?


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 27, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Michigan?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Aug 27, 2009)

There are too many blues to choose from. Could be the Giants, Kentucky, Michigan, or a number of others.


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm guessing Big Blue, and he's from NJ means the Giants. Boo Giants.


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 27, 2009)

Randy said:


> I'm guessing Big Blue, and he's from NJ means the Giants. Boo Giants.


Correct, Sir! And as a current NY resident I must assume you are either a Jets fan or a transient based on your lack of support for the Big Blue...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Aug 27, 2009)

Nope I think he is a Patriots fan like his girlfriend. Or at least he better be.


----------



## Flux_Architect (Aug 27, 2009)

Go Cowboys! 
I am going to the new stadium tomorrow for the preseason game against the 49ers.....
I am pretty stoked about it.


----------



## Joose (Aug 27, 2009)

My team (Broncos) seems pretty fucked this season already. I'm already waiting for next season.

As far as college goes, I never really have to worry about the Hokies!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Aug 28, 2009)

Joose said:


> My team (Broncos) seems pretty fucked this season already. I'm already waiting for next season.
> 
> As far as college goes, I never really have to worry about the Hokies!



That is Alabama's first opponent. So hopefully the Hokies start the season 0-1.


----------



## Joose (Aug 28, 2009)

^Boooooooo!

Nah, I know we've got a tough season comin' up. But I still don't worry about it.


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 31, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Nope I think he is a Patriots fan like his girlfriend. Or at least he better be.






Flux_Architect said:


> Go Cowboys!
> I am going to the new stadium tomorrow for the preseason game against the 49ers.....
> I am pretty stoked about it.


How was it?

Cowboys suck! (just so you know where I stand...)



Joose said:


> My team (Broncos) seems pretty fucked this season already. I'm already waiting for next season.


Yeah that's a tough one, man. I think McDaniels will be a good coach but what a way to start it...


----------



## Joose (Aug 31, 2009)

^Yep. It sucks Cutler is gone. And Marshall is injured.

Maybe this season they'll actually get the ball to Royal.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 3, 2009)

First college games kick off in less than 3 hours!!!  Although my team plays at 8pm EST on Saturday. Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 3, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> First college games kick off in less than 3 hours!!!  Although my team plays at 8pm EST on Saturday. Roll Tide Roll!


 
Oregon/Boise St should be a good matchup for the West-Coasters. I'll be at the Seahawks preseason game though, watching a bunch of guys I've never heard of fighting for roster spots.

My UW Huskies take the field on Saturday against.... LSU. I think it is going to be a very painful season opener for Coach Sark and the Huskies.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 3, 2009)

AvantGuardian said:


> Oregon/Boise St should be a good matchup for the West-Coasters. I'll be at the Seahawks preseason game though, watching a bunch of guys I've never heard of fighting for roster spots.
> 
> My UW Huskies take the field on Saturday against.... LSU. I think it is going to be a very painful season opener for Coach Sark and the Huskies.



Oh my that is an aweful game to open with. Maybe the Huskies can surprise them. I hate everything about LSU (huge rival of UA) and seeing them get beat by a team they are supposed to crush would absolutely make my weekend.


----------



## cycloptopus (Sep 4, 2009)

You guys see this?


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd suspend his ass. For at least half the season.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 4, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> You guys see this?




Yeah, that was the only clip of that game that I saw. End his season now.


----------



## Joose (Sep 5, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Although my team plays at 8pm EST on Saturday.



Y'all are goin' dowwwwwwwwwwwwwn.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 5, 2009)

The best part of the football season is the end.


----------



## Joose (Sep 5, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> The best part of the football season is the end.








Joose said:


> Y'all are goin' dowwwwwwwwwwwwwn.



Karma is a bitch, haha.

Oh well. Tough ass first game. Had we done what we do best (RUN THE BALL), it would have been a different story, I believe.

But noooo... Tyrod Taylor wants to show the world he can throw. Every time we ran it, things worked out very nicely.


Props to Alabama. Hell of a team.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 6, 2009)

Joose said:


> Karma is a bitch, haha.
> 
> Oh well. Tough ass first game. Had we done what we do best (RUN THE BALL), it would have been a different story, I believe.
> 
> ...




I was there and let me tell you I have never met a nicer group of fans. VT really showed a lot a class and it was a great game. Damn that halftime score had me screaming expletives.

Now if we get our shit together for the rest of the season we should be ok.


----------



## windu (Sep 6, 2009)

first off HELL YEAH oklahoma loses! there goes a perfect season for them! a shame what happened to bradford tho, as much as i dont like OK bradfords a stand up guy

GO UT hookem horns! only real threat they have is oklahoma state!, they gonna go undeafeated (my prediction) and hit up florida at the bcs bowl

and GO BLUE!






im super excited that football is back, everything in the world is right again

a big cowboys fan too, so glad TO is out off the picture, now miles austin patrick crayton and williams can step up. also rooting for mark sanchez and the jets, they need to pick up brandom marshall, him and mark will be dynamite!

and does anyone know if chad henne is starting QB for miami?


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Sep 6, 2009)

One word - Packers!! And yes, we're not happy that Favre is playing for the Viqueens!


----------



## Joose (Sep 6, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I was there and let me tell you I have never met a nicer group of fans. VT really showed a lot a class and it was a great game. Damn that halftime score had me screaming expletives.
> 
> Now if we get our shit together for the rest of the season we should be ok.



Word.

Like the announcers were saying on TV, it really had the feel of a good bowl game for awhile.


----------



## windu (Sep 6, 2009)

btw next week is Michigan and notre dame, this is gonna be a explosive game. because both teams are desperate. whos gonna watch it!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 6, 2009)

windu said:


> btw next week is Michigan and notre dame, this is gonna be a explosive game. because both teams are desperate. whos gonna watch it!



Can both teams lose?  I think Notre Dame has been overrated for a while now. And as for the Big 10....I think they should rename it the Big 2.


----------



## windu (Sep 7, 2009)

well notre dame shouldnt be in this bad of shape! 

and michigan will come back! they should have a decent year, tho i dont see them beating penn state =(


----------



## Bobo (Sep 7, 2009)

Titans need that Lombardi this year, should have a good chance.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 9, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Can both teams lose?  I think Notre Dame has been overrated for a while now. And as for the Big 10....I think they should rename it the Big 2.



rep'd 

I wanna know where all this Notre Dame BCS talk is coming from. I heard Lou Holtz say it first, which meant I could write it off immediately as he is a worthless homer. Then, I heard several other people talking about it, and I just don't see it. It really is Florida's Championship to lose after returning all 11 starters on one of, if not the best defenses in the NCAA last year. All they really lost is Pearcy Harvin, and they recruit players like him as much as Miami recruits felons.

As for me, I'm a Kansas fan. I was born in Lawrence and a lot of my family went to school there. I would have if not for my band. Since Kansas has one of the best basketball programs in the country, I really don't expect a lot out of them come football season, although they are dramatically improved in the Mangino era. I still, however, prefer the SEC as a whole and feel it is the pinnacle of college football. I have a friend at LSU, and I'll be heading out to Baton Rouge a couple times this year, hopefully to see them play Auburn and Arkansas. Death Valley is an incredible experience!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 9, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> rep'd
> 
> I wanna know where all this Notre Dame BCS talk is coming from. I heard Lou Holtz say it first, which meant I could write it off immediately as he is a worthless homer. Then, I heard several other people talking about it, and I just don't see it. It really is Florida's Championship to lose after returning all 11 starters on one of, if not the best defenses in the NCAA last year. All they really lost is Pearcy Harvin, and they recruit players like him as much as Miami recruits felons.
> 
> As for me, I'm a Kansas fan. I was born in Lawrence and a lot of my family went to school there. I would have if not for my band. Since Kansas has one of the best basketball programs in the country, I really don't expect a lot out of them come football season, although they are dramatically improved in the Mangino era. I still, however, prefer the SEC as a whole and feel it is the pinnacle of college football. I have a friend at LSU, and I'll be heading out to Baton Rouge a couple times this year, hopefully to see them play Auburn and Arkansas. Death Valley is an incredible experience!



I was with you until that whole LSU talk. The one time I went to Death Valley I was taunted and some friends of mine got glass bottles of Jack Daniel's pelted at them. Great atmosphere once the game starts but their fans are a bit overboard.  Of course the fact that we loathe each other doesn't help things.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 10, 2009)

NFL regular season kicks off in less than eight hours! I'm not a Titans fan, but I HATE the Steelers, so go Titans!


----------



## matttttYCE (Sep 10, 2009)

AvantGuardian said:


> NFL regular season kicks off in less than eight hours! I'm not a Titans fan, but I HATE the Steelers, so go Titans!


 
Being a Cardinals fan (and having gone to the Superbowl), I concur. Yea, I'm still bitter..so sue me. Go Titans! haha


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 11, 2009)

Well the first NFL game didn't disappoint. Just wish the Titans had capitalized on some of those mistakes.


----------



## matttttYCE (Sep 11, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Well the first NFL game didn't disappoint. Just wish the Titans had capitalized on some of those mistakes.



 But all in all, a great game to open the regular season!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 11, 2009)

Wishing I started Santonio Holmes


----------



## Joose (Sep 13, 2009)

Broncos are 1-0! Thank God.

Those last couple minutes had me allll fucked up. Especially the final touchdown play. I went from "Goddamnit.." to "HOLY SHIT!" reeeeeeal quick.

That was lucky, but fucking awesome.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 14, 2009)

It was a good weekend for football in Seattle for once.

NFL - Seahawks 28, Rams 0
NCAA - Huskies 42, Vandals 23
MLS (the other football) - Sounders FC 2, DC United 1


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Wishing I started Santonio Holmes



I'll quote myself to point out that it didn't matter. Drew Brees and the Eagles led me to a 152.5-75.8 victory. I'm thinkin if my running back corps can provide production, this could be a very good fantasy year. Who else out there has fantasy teams? How'd y'all do?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 19, 2009)

Huskies over the Trojans 16-13!!!!! What a beautiful game. Its an extra sweet victory for me as my dad is a USC alum and has gotten a little too much satisfaction over their PAC-10 dominance over the last several years. Go dawgs!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 20, 2009)

Go Huskies!! I was so proud to see the overrated Trojans fall. Now if we could have just found a way for Texas to loose I would have been a happy girl. We still wouldn't have been number 1 because of Florida but they are the one team that I personally want us to hand that first loss to.  Roooooooolllll Tide Roll!


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2009)

^Yeah, sorry about that.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 22, 2009)

University of Houston rose in the rankings to #17, despite having a bye week. This week we have Texas Tech, should be a ridiculously high scoring game. UH had the number 2 passing offense in the country last year, and we'd be number one this year if it wasn't for the bye week.

It's getting pretty ridiculous on campus. There has always been unlimited free student tickets for every home game, since I came to school 4 years ago. People camped out overnight to get tickets when they went on sale this morning. In a not so wise move by the school, they allowed students to buy up to 4 tickets at $20 a piece. People would literally get their tickets, walk to the back of the line, and sell them for $100 a piece. I know that's normal for a lot of campuses, but it's crazy for a team that 5 years ago was almost kicked out of D-1 for low attendance.

So GO COOGS!


----------



## gps100proof (Sep 22, 2009)

nuthin better than sittin in the easy chair playin guitar watchin fottbal and enjoying a cold one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joose (Sep 22, 2009)

2-0 for the Broncos!


----------



## cycloptopus (Sep 22, 2009)

gps100proof said:


> nuthin better than sittin in the easy chair playin guitar watchin fottbal and enjoying a cold one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


+1...all day...



Joose said:


> 2-0 for the Broncos!


Dude, good for you! Who knew?!



...and, the Giants are 2-0...Go Big Blue!!!!



My fantasy team roasted everyone in my league by like 100pts!! 
I have:

Frank Gore, Chris Johnson, Darren Sproles, Marques Colston, Tony Gonzales, and picked up off the waiver this week...my sleeper pick...Mario Manningham.

To put it in perspective, Chris Johnson and Frank Gore were the #1 and 2 respective top fantasy running backs this week and Sproles(my flex guy) was #5. So I had 3 of the top 5 running backs in my lineup. The top 2 receivers were...you guessed it, Colston and Manningham. Gonzales was, I think, in the top 5 for TE's. My quarterback is Aaron Rodgers and while he didn't put up monster numbers he still got me something. 

I'll never have another week like this again...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 22, 2009)

^^^ 

Holy shit, dude! How many points did you put up? My first week was like that as I had Brees and the Eagles D. Pretty much everybody outside of that scored in double figures too, so I managed 152.5


----------



## cycloptopus (Sep 22, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> ^^^
> 
> Holy shit, dude! How many points did you put up? My first week was like that as I had Brees and the Eagles D. Pretty much everybody outside of that scored in double figures too, so I managed 152.5


218pts, bro. I think it's a record in my league. We run 1QB, 2RBs, 3WRs, 1Flex, 1Kicker, 1Defense/ST.


Brees is a scoreboard!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 22, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> 218pts, bro. I think it's a record in my league. We run 1QB, 2RBs, 3WRs, 1Flex, 1Kicker, 1Defense/ST.
> 
> 
> Brees is a scoreboard!



Holy shit. My optimal was 185, had I started Santonio Holmes and Mike Bell 

I love having Drew. He very, very seldom gets me less than 20. He's methodical, doesn't make many mistakes, and spreads the wealth around. I'm hoping Marshawn Lynch can come back from his suspension and dominate like Fred Jackson has. And Christ Alive, I wish Steve Slaton would get going.

We run 1QB, 2RB, 2WR, 1WR/RB, 1TE, 1K and 1 DEF/ST


----------



## Joose (Sep 25, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> Dude, good for you! Who knew?!



Hell yeah, man! I hope they can keep it up. I thought trading Cutler for Orton was gonna be a huge mistake... but, Cutler only has 7 more passing yards than Orton. And Orton didn't throw 4 interceptions in a single game .

Next up, Oakland.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 25, 2009)

Going to the Bama vs Arkansas game tomorrow. Should be a good one!!Ready to have another victory under our belt. Roll Tide!


----------



## Joose (Sep 26, 2009)

VT-31
Miami-7

_*Beautiful*_


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 26, 2009)

Go Georgia!!!

I'll leave now...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 27, 2009)

Bama 35
Piggies 7
It poured rain for 2 hours prior to the game. I will post pics when I upload them.



Joose said:


> VT-31
> Miami-7
> 
> _*Beautiful*_



I am really pulling for VT to win out. Helps our out of conference games, and I seriously can not say enough about how great their fans were when we played them. So here is a Hookie Hookie Hi for you Joose.

Also my thoughts go out to Tim Tebow. Hope all is well.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 27, 2009)

Coogs win again! We played like shit, but still pulled out the win over Texas Tech. The best/worst part is that if Mike Leach wasn't so arrogant, he could have just run the ball the entire game and won.

If we can win C-USA (should be easy barring some sort of disaster) and get a convincing win over a decent SEC team (Mississippi St in 2 weeks), it would be hard to keep UH out of a BCS game. Even with a perfect record, I'm not sure Ok St and Texas Tech are strong enough wins for the BCS championship, but I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 27, 2009)

LAWL @ Mississippi St. being a decent SEC team. Beating Oklahoma St. was definitely an achievement, and any time Mike Leach gets humbled is a great day for me, but it will take an act of God for Houston to make a BCS bowl. The BCS has been around for 11 years. Can you tell me the last time they had more than one team not from a major conference in a BCS Bowl? I'll tell ya, never. So, Houston will have to pass TCU and Boise St. in order to make that happen. I can see TCU losing to BYU, so that's possible, but I definitely don't see Boise St. losing. Plus, I would keep an eye on that trip to Orlando, if I were you. Honestly, I would love to see Houston go undefeated because I'm all for anything to break the BCS, and I can promise you with 100% confidence there is no way on Earth they make the BCS Championship.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 27, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> LAWL @ Mississippi St. being a decent SEC team



Did you watch the LSU vs. Mississippi St game? LSU barely escaped.

I guess my point was really that we need another win outside of lowly C-USA to help our chances.

And I wouldn't say there is NO way we make it to the BCS championship. It's just that we'd have to be one of a maximum of two undefeated teams, and hope that the one loss teams aren't named Texas, OU, USC, or Alabama.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, yeah, but I also watched Mississippi St. get buried by an unranked Auburn team. Like I said, I hope Houston does go undefeated because the more undefeated teams the better. I'd like to see this BCS system dumped. It's ridiculous.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 27, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Did you watch the LSU vs. Mississippi St game? LSU barely escaped.
> 
> I guess my point was really that we need another win outside of lowly C-USA to help our chances.
> 
> And I wouldn't say there is NO way we make it to the BCS championship. It's just that we'd have to be one of a maximum of two undefeated teams, and hope that the one loss teams aren't named Texas, OU, USC, or Alabama.




Your major problem is that one of those 1 loss teams will more than likely be named Florida or Alabama. We don't meet in the regular season but we will have to play for the conference championship and someone (hopefully Florida) will have to loose. 

Although I am with Matt, I want a reason to bust the BCS.


----------



## Randy (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, you've both got the President in your corner.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh noes!! The republicans won't stand for that. Even if they agree. He will be out to dictate our college footballz, and the the sky will fall in and the white house will become a pyramid. Glenn Beck told me so.

Thus we shall never see an end to the hell that is the BCS.


----------



## Joose (Sep 28, 2009)

Denver Broncos: 3-0!


And congrats to the Deadskins for helping Detroit win their first game in 644 days!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 1, 2009)

I couldn't help myself from posting this because it was so awesome. Should have been a two yard loss but instead it is a TD! Gotta love when a true freshman exposes your defense.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 2, 2009)

^^^^
hahaha very reminiscent of Adrian Peterson. 

However, it reminds me of my favorite Bama moment. I'm sure you remember this, Amanda. It's a shame what happened to this kid.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 2, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> ^^^^
> hahaha very reminiscent of Adrian Peterson.
> 
> However, it reminds me of my favorite Bama moment. I'm sure you remember this, Amanda. It's a shame what happened to this kid.



You know to this day that poor boy doesn't walk right. Amazingly nice guy and great player. Too bad his career was destroyed by the hell that was Mike Shula. Up 28 to 3 on Florida towards the end of the 3rd quarter and you still have him in there? 

And typing this I just realized that I know way too much about football.  This is sad.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 2, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> You know to this day that poor boy doesn't walk right. Amazingly nice guy and great player. Too bad his career was destroyed by the hell that was Mike Shula. Up 28 to 3 on Florida towards the end of the 3rd quarter and you still have him in there?
> 
> And typing this I just realized that I know way too much about football.  This is sad.



That's not sad at all. More like impressive. I remember watching that game and trying to figure out why the hell he was still in the ball game. Although, at his size, it would've been tough for him to make an impact at the next level. We'll never know, but it really sucks he has trouble walking. I'm thinking Saturday night is going to be Musberger Drinking Game night.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 4, 2009)

Another great day of football and another win for the tide!!! Now on to march in to Oxford and come out victorious again. Roll tide!!


----------



## Joose (Oct 4, 2009)

Man, I really hope Denver wins tomorrow...

The Cowgirls are one of the LAST teams I want to see us lose to. (Mainly due to Homo-Romo)





I know it's only halftime.... but my home team, the Jags, are destroying the Titans 27-3!

B-E-A-UTIFUL!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 10, 2009)

Bama game in a little over 2 hours!! Also I never thought I would say this and it actually kinda hurts, but go gators.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 11, 2009)

You got your wish


----------



## Joose (Oct 11, 2009)

Tom Brady and his Patriots visit Denver today. Win or lose, I just hope we sack him 5 times like we did Romo. I mean, if we can get Brady to start crying, the game might as well be ours.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 11, 2009)

Joose said:


> Tom Brady and his Patriots visit Denver today. Win or lose, I just hope we sack him 5 times like we did Romo. I mean, if we can get Brady to start crying, the game might as well be ours.



Just saw the highlights from that game. Looks like the Broncos are for real this year, even in those brown and yellow jerseys.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 11, 2009)

I got my wish for a victory, and we jumped Texas in the AP poll. What a great football weekend.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 11, 2009)

AvantGuardian said:


> Just saw the highlights from that game. Looks like the Broncos are for real this year, even in those brown and yellow jerseys.



I know they're trying to respect their heritage in the AFL, but Christ alive those things are uggglly. They belong with the University of Wyoming.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Go Longhorns!


----------



## Joose (Oct 11, 2009)

AvantGuardian said:


> Just saw the highlights from that game. Looks like the Broncos are for real this year, even in those brown and yellow jerseys.





The jerseys had nothin' on the socks though.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 18, 2009)

This week in College Football sure didn't disappoint. It really makes it interesting for the first week of the BCS. Who is really number 1 now?? Honestly, I like Bama sitting at number 2. Not as much pressure as the top spot and it is too early in the season for us to have that kind of target on our backs. Not to mention our terrible QB play.  

And on a side note: Mark Ingram deserves the heisman. 


But maybe I am biased.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2009)

On that note, notice who makes an appearance at #5 on "ESPN'S Take" 

2009 Heisman Watch - Heisman Trophy Candidates - ESPN


----------



## Joose (Oct 20, 2009)

Denver is 6-0.  

Next up (after a BYE week): Baltimore


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2009)

Lucky Seven said:


>



Yep.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 25, 2009)

Bama escaped with a perfect season still intact yesterday. Now it is time to rest up and get ready for LSU in two weeks. The team has a lot of work to do before they are ready, but this team has something that other Bama teams haven't, and that is heart. The chips were down yesterday and they got out played but when the game was on the line they found a way to win. I couldn't be prouder of my alma mater.  And for the record it was one of the loudest games I have ever been too. Here is an example.


----------



## Joose (Oct 25, 2009)

Damn... no Jags or Broncos today. This sucks!


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2009)

It was awesome to be the enemy last weekend at my brother's wedding. I was surrounded by Hokies and they wanted Oklahoma to beat Texas to jump us in the polls. Pretty awesome afterwards.


----------



## Joose (Oct 26, 2009)

^Yeah, my dad and one of my good friends are both hardcore Texas fans. So there was plenty of that conversation going around.



EDIT:

Oh dear... who just got home to find a package containing the Denver brown and yellow, vertical striped socks?

I DID!

I am going to wear these things every day the Broncos play. All day too, no matter where I go.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 29, 2009)

Joose said:


> ^Yeah, my dad and one of my good friends are both hardcore Texas fans. So there was plenty of that conversation going around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen. I must own a pair of those!!!!

Also, I may be at the Tulane/LSU game on Saturday. I absolutely love Death Valley. That is a fantastic place to watch a football game. I sat in the student section against Ole Miss a few years ago, and that was by far the loudest place I've ever been. The stadium was freaking moving! Before you spit venom at me, Priestess, I would looooove to see a game at Bryant-Denny, especially the Iron Bowl.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 29, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. I must own a pair of those!!!!
> 
> Also, I may be at the Tulane/LSU game on Saturday. I absolutely love Death Valley. That is a fantastic place to watch a football game. I sat in the student section against Ole Miss a few years ago, and that was by far the loudest place I've ever been. The stadium was freaking moving! Before you spit venom at me, Priestess, I would looooove to see a game at Bryant-Denny, especially the Iron Bowl.



 No venom. Bryant-Denny is getting a renovation and by next year will hold over 100,000. Then it will be even louder than it is now since it will basically be a giant bowl. If you were going to see a game there, I think the LSU game would be better than Auburn game. We seem to get louder for the teams that actually matter and well Auburn has kind of become irrelevant. 

And as a side note this is for you. Since we have LSU next weekend.


----------



## Joose (Oct 31, 2009)

mattofvengeance - I'll get a pic when the new pair comes in. When I took them out of the wrapping, they each had a big ass rip in them. Not flyin' with me... not for $85. Luckily they have more.



Anyway.... I cannot believe VT lost to UNC! Granted, they played pretty good, and we played like a high school team, but still.....................

Hopefully Sunday will bring better things for me.

Go Broncos!
Go Jags!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 1, 2009)

Sweet. Please do! Did you just get them from NFLshop? I've gotta have a pair


----------



## Joose (Nov 1, 2009)

eBay, actually.

They have the black and white ones on there too, for much cheaper. Thinkin' about hittin' up a pair of those as well.



Grab a beer, people. It's GAME DAY!

BRONCOS!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 1, 2009)

Excellent. I'll have to take a look. 


Anyhow, as a Buccaneers fan, my entire emotional investment this season is in my fantasy team. I knew the Bucs would suck with all the turnover they had in the offseason, so I'm not too upset.


----------



## Randy (Nov 1, 2009)

Also... 

Was this a dirty play by FLorida&#039;s Brandon Spikes? | Jacksonville.com


----------



## Joose (Nov 2, 2009)

Well... Denver got their first loss.

It's alright though. Baltimore played well, and we were completely out of rhythm. Nothing we did seemed smooth at all.


----------



## cycloptopus (Nov 2, 2009)

Joose said:


> Well... Denver got their first loss.
> 
> It's alright though. Baltimore played well, and we were completely out of rhythm. Nothing we did seemed smooth at all.


The Broncos have been impressive. No one would have dreamed they'd be this good anyway. 

Now what they hell is going on with my NY Giants? 3 horrible losses in a row...


----------



## Joose (Nov 7, 2009)

^We'll make up for on Monday, I'm sure.

As far as the Giants... I have no idea what's going on with them. Something bad though.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 12, 2009)

Well my team won the Western division of the SEC last Saturday against LSU, so we get our shot at Florida again in the SEC championship game.  We have Mississippi State this weekend which is no walk in the park like it used to be. Hopefully the good guys win this one too.


----------



## Joose (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank God my Broncos ended that losing streak.

4 games of being COMPLETELY out of rhythm. I know the Giants aren't the best team this year, but aside from that we looked VERY good. More like the first 6 weeks. Everything was very in sync. And how 'bout that one handed catch from Marshall? That was great.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 29, 2009)

Priestess, I thought of you when Auburn jumped out to that 14-0 lead. Also, call me crazy, but on that first TD, there was a block in the back. I'm glad Bama came back to win that game cause I hate Auburn.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 29, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Priestess, I thought of you when Auburn jumped out to that 14-0 lead. Also, call me crazy, but on that first TD, there was a block in the back. I'm glad Bama came back to win that game cause I hate Auburn.



I screamed so many obscenities at the TV during that game it was ridiculous.  As far as the block in the back, there was one on BOTH of those long runs but oh well. There was also a running into the kicker call that was missing which would have given us a fourth and inches early in the 3rd quarter but we still won so I can be happy with that. Also you have to laugh at Auburn's offense. I mean you have to rely on trickery on every single play. It looks like a cheesy high school offense to me. 

Regardless, we escaped with our lives and undefeated season intact. I absolutely can't wait until Florida! Randy is visiting, so he gets to deal with my angry yelling which hopefully I won't be doing much of. I am ready to emerge victorious and have Tuscaloosa decorated in roses!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 6, 2009)

^

Where's all the Bama gloating after yesterday's victory?

On an unrelated note, I sat out in the 30 degree weather this afternoon to see a really ugly victory by the Seahawks over the Niners. Oh well, a win is a win, and at 5-7 we already have one more with than we did last season. Go Hawks!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Dec 8, 2009)

My alma mater is headed to the national championship game!! I am looking forward to a great game with Texas.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the national championship berth! I'm of the belief that the crystal football should've been handed to the winner of the SEC, so why should we delay the inevitable by waiting a month for a meaningless game? 

Speaking of meaningless games, I may go with some of my TCU buddies to the Fiesta Bowl. Tickets are pretty expensive, but if I have a little extra cash, I'm thinkin I'll do it


----------



## windu (Dec 11, 2009)

congrats priestess on heading to the national! my team will be facing yours! it should definatly be a good game, texas is indeed the underdog but i strongly beleive texas isnt getting enough credit. they are a really good football team, and should give bama a good game. i think its gonna be a high scoring game back and forth, i beleive it will be a ballgame!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Dec 11, 2009)

windu said:


> congrats priestess on heading to the national! my team will be facing yours! it should definatly be a good game, texas is indeed the underdog but i strongly beleive texas isnt getting enough credit. they are a really good football team, and should give bama a good game. i think its gonna be a high scoring game back and forth, i beleive it will be a ballgame!



Best of luck to your horns. It should be a great game. I am not too sure about high scoring, since the most points Bama has given up this year is 24. Regardless it should be a whole lot of fun. I am trying to get tickets through my dad for Randy and I so hopefully we will be on our way to Pasadena. 

Also, congrats to Colt Mccoy on all the hardware he took home last night at the CFB awards ceremony. I am not going to say I wanted him to take the Maxwell home (Ingram was up for that too) but I am really happy for the guy. 

 to a great National Championship game. Let's hope for good practices and no injuries all the way to Jan. 7th. I sure can't get here fast enough for me.


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2009)

It's gonna be a great game. Best of luck to the Tide, Amanda!

I will be rooting for my Horns, though.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't be fooled by how congenial she is now. January 7th, the claws come out.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 13, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Best of luck to your horns. It should be a great game. I am not too sure about high scoring, since the most points Bama has given up this year is 24. Regardless it should be a whole lot of fun. I am trying to get tickets through my dad for Randy and I so hopefully we will be on our way to Pasadena.
> 
> Also, congrats to Colt Mccoy on all the hardware he took home last night at the CFB awards ceremony. I am not going to say I wanted him to take the Maxwell home (Ingram was up for that too) but I am really happy for the guy.
> 
> to a great National Championship game. Let's hope for good practices and no injuries all the way to Jan. 7th. I sure can't get here fast enough for me.



It's cool. McCoy scooped up all the garbage awards as a consolation for the Heisman that I knew Ingram would win. I was really hoping they would buck this ridiculous pattern of offensive players winning the award and give it to Suh. He's the best defensive tackle I've ever seen in the college game. He sheds blocks like they weren't even there, and he's got unreal quickness for a guy his size. There's never been a true defensive player to win the Heisman, and I think it would be special for a player in the defense's least glamorous, often overlooked position of defensive tackle. Oh well, without the albatross that is the Heisman trophy on his shoulders, he should have a fantastic career.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 2, 2010)

So Texas fans we have a week until showtime.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 2, 2010)

To all the Cincinnati fans that bitched about not being considered for the national championship, and that felt insulted when UH's Kevin Sumlin* told them he wouldn't even consider taking their head coaching job, you found out why tonight.

*_gunshow86de is well aware of the fact that his Cougars got their asses handed to them in a shitty bowl by a service academy, no need to rub it in _


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 4, 2010)

Cincinnati got it in a bad way. You never want to play Florida after they loose much less after they get embarrassed. Not to mention that the lose of their coach couldn't have helped things.

The atmosphere here in Tuscaloosa is so full of anticipation for Thursday. I worked all day today and almost every customer was talking about the game. Classes were supposed to start on Wednesday but they have been postponed until next week so that all the students can enjoy the game.  I have a good feeling about this one. I could be totally wrong but I sure hope not. We shall see on Thursday.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 5, 2010)

^

I've got a sure fire way for 'Bama to win. Just get Ndamukong Suh to play for you on Thursday. 

In all seriousness I think it will be a much closer game than people are expecting. I think a lot of people (myself included) forget just how good Texas' defense is. Number one against the run, and twenty-four interceptions.

I'm still hoping to see Ingram run all over that top ranked run defense though!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 5, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> To all the Cincinnati fans that bitched about not being considered for the national championship, and that felt insulted when UH's Kevin Sumlin* told them he wouldn't even consider taking their head coaching job, you found out why tonight.
> 
> *_gunshow86de is well aware of the fact that his Cougars got their asses handed to them in a shitty bowl by a service academy, no need to rub it in _



I live 15 minutes from TCU and know literally hundreds of people who attend that school. Let me tell you, the talk about them being in the title game was so damn annoying. I was hoping Boise St. would put them down and quiet these bandwagon fans, and I was correct. Thank God.


Oh, and I definitely think Alabama is going to beat Texas. I think they should've handed out the crystal football at the SEC Championship game.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 6, 2010)

I had to share this video because I thought it was a cool.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah I saw that on Sportscenter the other day. Very cool


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 7, 2010)

The day has come. Roooooooolllllll Tide Roll!


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

Amanda, I want to wish Bama the best of luck tonight. I hope this game ends up being absolutely epic. Even if Texas loses, I will proudly wear my burnt orange anywhere.


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2010)

Congtarz, Alabama! Roll tide!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 8, 2010)

My alma mater are National Champs! 

Yea Alabama, drown'em Tide.
Every Bama mans behind you,
Hit your stride.
Go teach the bulldogs to behave,
And send the Yellow Jackets to a watery grave.
And if one man starts to weaken,
That's a shame
Cause Bama's pluck and grit has writ her name in Crimson flame.
Fight on, fight on, fight on men!
REMEMBER THE ROSE BOWL WE'LL WIN THEN! HEY!
Go, roll to victory, hit your stride.
You're Dixie's football pride, Crimson Tide.
ROLL TIDE! ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2010)

Absolutely, congrats, Amanda!

I sure wish Texas had played better but Bama played like a true NC team. My hat goes off to you and Tide Nation!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 8, 2010)

Rick said:


> Absolutely, congrats, Amanda!
> 
> I sure wish Texas had played better but Bama played like a true NC team. My hat goes off to you and Tide Nation!



Thanks Rick.  It was a very hard fought game on both sides. I really wish that McCoy didn't have to go out like that. I was hoping he would come back in. Gilbert looks to be a bright spot in the future of Texas though. When he threw he was incredibly accurate. That TD pass to Shipley was on a freakin rope.  I would have liked Texas OC to have shown just a tad more confidence in him though. Regardless, it was a wonderful game and an instant classic. I garnered a lot of respect for a very great team in your Longhorns.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2010)

It was hard to see Colt end his career like that, I just wish the guys could have stepped up more. 

We're hoping for good things from Garrett, he was a 2x state champ here in the Austin area so we'll see!

Congrats again!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 8, 2010)

4 straight national champions from the SEC. Best conference in the FBS? I think so.


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2010)

It really was a shame to see McCoy go out the way he did. For a freshman to hang with a team like Bama the way Garrett did in the second half was unreal. I mean... the guy was just a shade over being a high school kid. Took him a while to warm up, but he showed promise. 

The SEC definitely showed what they're all about, and why they've got that record. Stellar performance. Still wish Bama had a chance to play McCoy for 4/4 quarters but that's history now, along with the awesome 13th NC they got.

Congrats, again!



mattofvengeance said:


> Best conference in the FBS? I think so.



Yes and no. I'd be inclined to agree with a lot of people in saying that they're 'top heavy'. Seeing LSU lose to the PSU, as well as Auburn and Arkansas win because of a fail place kicker on the other team, is telling IMO. Alabama and Florida proved to be football royalty this bowl season, but the rest of the conference needs to 'man-up' a little. I'm looking for a strong Arkansas next year, though.


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2010)

Also, a testament to Greg McElroy's strength and determination:

Alabama quarterback Greg McElroy reveals he suffered two cracked ribs against Florida - ESPN


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 11, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Best conference in the FBS? I think so.



With the amount of talent from the recruiting hotbed of the southeast, it's certainly the most competitive. I said it before the season started, whoever wins the SEC Championship game should be in the BCS Championship, even if they have a loss. 

As fun as it is to watch spread offenses who pass 70% of the time, a solid running game and great defense still wins championships, at least at the collegiate level (Oregon's "high flying" offense vs. Ohio State is a great example).

The Big Ten just didn't have a real contender this season. The Pac-10 was a running joke all season. The ACC is making a comeback, but still not quite there yet (look out for Miami next season, scary potential). I think we saw that the Big East is still a bunch of pretenders. MWC has some good teams, but I still don't think they are ready for the big-time. WAC, same as MWC to me. That leaves the Big 12. Besides Texas, they didn't have a very good showing out of conference. The Big 12 has some great passing attacks, but they can still be beaten at their own game (I'll direct your attention to UH's wins over Ok State and Texas Tech, and we invented passing every play with no defense).

I'm sure a lot of people will disagree with me, as they should. But there is one way this can all be solved....................................................




























a college football playoff!!!

Congress should really get off their asses and do something about that.


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2010)

I stand by my previous statement. The SEC's top heavy. None of the other conferences has anybody at the top that could compete with the SEC's top two, but the depth wasn't there as I cited in my other post. 

Being from the Big Ten region, that's obviously a conference I watch closely, so I'll just reference those wins. This bowl season, they beat every ranked opponent that they played, despite being ranked beneath every one of them:

*(25) Wisconsin - 20*
(12) Miami - 14

*(13) Penn St. - 19*
(12) LSU - 17

*(8) Ohio State - 26*
(7) Oregon - 17

*(10) Iowa - 24*
(9) Georgia Tech - 14​

So I don't agree with the argument that they "didn't play anybody" this year. I'll agree about the Pac-10 and the ACC though. And I think it's about time the MWC started playing some real teams, considering everybody predicted "Even if Boise State wins, people are just going to say 'yeah, but they only beat TCU so who cares' and they'll barely break the top 5 even with perfect season" and that's exactly what happened. And as a Big East fan, I'd invoke them in one form or the other because of their bowl record this year but since they flaked out bad on their only tough game, I'll let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I'm sure a lot of people will disagree with me, as they should. But there is one way this can all be solved....................................................
> a college football playoff!!!
> 
> Congress should really get off their asses and do something about that.



I think there should be a playoff. Every other collegiate sport at every other level has some sort of elimination/playoff system. The only reason that there isn't one is money. Plain and simple.


----------

